# Pennsylvania Advanced EMT



## jedi88 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone knew of any Advanced EMT classes upcoming in PA or NJ? If not then anywhere on the east coast or some form of online class with clinicals? I have been trying to find out information on this but the people I have contacted are not sure about what the transition will include. Thank you!


----------



## Genesis (Oct 21, 2011)

Last time I checked, PA doesn't have advanced Emt. Just Basic and Paramedic. Not 100% sure on that though but that's where I got my Emt-B.

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## jedi88 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi! Thanks. I called the EMS office and they said they were starting it sometime in 2012.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 22, 2011)

Awesome!

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## jedi88 (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah I emailed the Philadelphia EMS council and they told me that, but they were not sure of the details with anything.


----------



## pa132399 (Oct 22, 2011)

I was looking into doing this. But now im in paramedic class. i believe that they are still working on making a curriculum that will follow the national standards. so it should be coming out soon. the level should be somewhat like the emt I-85. that all that i have gathered on it. i guess we wont know till it comes out.

Also with the new ems law that came out a few years ago it defined what the levels of ems certification were to be 

first responder will change to Emergency Medical Responder
EMT-B will become just EMT
PA did not have EMT-I's but I-85 will become Advanced EMT
I-99 will have to either become a paramedic or drop to AEMT
Emt-p will change to just Paramedic

thats all i can remember on it


----------



## jedi88 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi! Thanks! I hope that they release the curriculum soon and start actual classes. Do you know of any other states that started advanced-EMT classes already, and maybe I could get reciprocity later when PA figures out its process?


----------



## jedi88 (Oct 23, 2011)

Good luck in paramedic school!


----------

